# Cold smoke in a RF?



## inkjunkie (Nov 22, 2015)

Smoked some cheese for a friend yesterday.  Used the AMNPS in the bottom of the Egg. When I was done with the cheese there was still some pellets left. Placed the AMNPS in the firebox, shut the door and opened the intake & exhaust.  Was pleasantly surprised when the smoke started exiting the chimney. Even more surprised it wasn't seeping out of the firebox or cook chamber door. 

So does anyone use their offset/reverse flow for cold smoking?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 22, 2015)

Cold smoking can be done in any type of smoker with a smoke generator. Heck you can cold smoke in a cardboard box if you want to.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 22, 2015)

I did it when I had an offset. Not a RF but worked well...JJ


----------

